# A Month On Oahu, Hawaii With K~Girl



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 16, 2018)

Well, I suppose the cat is out of the bag and you folks have figured it all out.

DH and I are spending the Month of May on Oahu in the 50th State of Hawaii, where we are (Well I am) from.

I don't like to share where we are publicly over the Internet airwaves, but, well, what the heck.



We've been so so so busy with everything, friends, family and generally having such a great time, that I haven't been really up on any of my postings.

I'll try to keep you all abreast of our comings and goings, so stay tuned.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J35C09Q_gA&t=7s


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 16, 2018)

I've had a lot of folks ask me about the eruption at Kilauea ...

https://www.hawaiimagazine.com/content/must-see-videos-kilaueas-volcanic-eruption-big-island-hawaii

This is all going down on Hawaii Island and DH and I are on Oahu, that's about a 200 mile distance ... 



... in the graphic above, just as a point of reference, Oahu is the third Island from the left and Hawaii Island aka The Big Island is the first isle from the right---the Big island is most descriptive --- HA! 

Anyways, we're just fine here on Oahu, we feel only very small EarthQuakes and no lava flows here.  Madame Pele has been active since 1985, so we're all pretty use to it all.


----------



## medtran49 (May 16, 2018)

Glad you are having a great time!


----------



## buckytom (May 16, 2018)

Oh, man. I wish I was there.

Have fun and be safe, K-girl.


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2018)

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## CharlieD (May 16, 2018)

Stay away from volcano.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 16, 2018)

How lovely and how exciting for you Kgirl! All the old familiar haunts and people!


----------



## Just Cooking (May 16, 2018)

Knowing how much you love "Home", I'm pleased you are having a great time... 
Ross


----------



## tenspeed (May 16, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjGHwGkFIFw


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 16, 2018)

*Aloha Kakahiaka, Good Morning All!*

Thank you all for your well wishes

It has been raining off and on since last night



... but that's okay!
That's the drinking water here in Hawaii, so no one gets upset. 
As DH and I were having breakfast out on our lanai we both commented on how nice the rain is here.  The word "Nice" came to mind, it's a nice, soft, rain... not a violent, coming down in buckets, drench you to the bone kind of rain.

So we've decided that this will be a non-beach day and we're headed over to the Windward Side, where I'm from, Kaneohe! YAY!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 16, 2018)

There's only two Airlines that fly non-stop from Arizona to Honolulu:
Hawaiian Airlines
and
American Airlines

We flew out of Phoenix Sky Harbor Airport directly to Honolulu International Airport on Hawaiian (it wound up being $100 cheaper than American).

The nice thing about flying on Hawaiian is
1) The flight crews are all Hawaii based (some even speak olelo-Hawaiian)
2) They serve a free "meal" (if you want to call it that  )



The flight out of PHX is an early-ish one, so breakfast is served onboard.
This go `round it was a yogurt with a small packet of granola to sprinkle in, sweet roll and a handful of Grapes.
I always have a tea bag or three in my purse, so I was set.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 16, 2018)

LOVE the pics kgirl, and thanks for sharing info about your trip!  Have a wonderful remainder of your vacay back home!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 17, 2018)

I'm not from Hawaii, but I do know how precious is time spent where your heart resides *K-Girl*.  I hope you have a terrific month back home - enough to make you smile deeply the other 11 months. Enjoy!


----------



## Addie (May 17, 2018)

K-Girl, when I lived there, it was at the apartments across the street from the Punahou School. I took the bus one day while Poo was in school for the ride around the whole island. I decided to get off at the Hawaiian Culture Center up on the North Shore. While I was there, one of the employees approached me. Being as short as I was, they offered me a job as one of the "elves." I gave them my phone number and told them I would like to think about it. Poo was going to be spending the summer with his father and his wife. In the end I decided to take the job. I had a blast at that job. I hated to quit with September looming up on me. But I wanted to be home every day when Poo came home from school. At the time I still had a full head of bright red hair. I would tell folks I had dyed it. After all, everyone who worked there was a native Hawaiian. Except me. The sad part of the story is that I have forgotten all the Hawaiian words I learned while working there. I told so many lies to the public while working there about being Hawaiian.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 17, 2018)

Addie said:


> K-Girl, when I lived there, it was at the apartments across the street from the Punahou School. I took the bus one day while Poo was in school for the ride around the whole island. I decided to get off at the *Hawaiian Culture Center* up on the North Shore. While I was there, one of the employees approached me. Being as short as I was, they offered me a job as one of the "*elves*." I gave them my phone number and told them I would like to think about it. Poo was going to be spending the summer with his father and his wife. In the end I decided to take the job. I had a blast at that job. I hated to quit with September looming up on me. But I wanted to be home every day when Poo came home from school. At the time I still had a full head of bright red hair. I would tell folks I had dyed it. After all, *everyone who worked there was a native Hawaiian*. Except me. The sad part of the story is that I have forgotten all _*the Hawaiian words I learned while working there*_. I told so many lies to the public while working there about being Hawaiian.



Addie, I think you meant PCC, the Polynesian Cultural Center and I don't recall there being any "elves" there.
Also, most of the folks who work there are students at BYU-Hawaii from all over the Globe.  They are LDS young adults who depict Pacific Rim Cultures no matter where they are from, in small "Villages", demonstrating that culture through dance, music, crafts and skills .
As far as for Olelo Hawaii, that was not something that you heard very often outside of local homes.  Today is a whole different ball game with the Hawaiian language, but that's for another thread.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 17, 2018)

Here's what we saw last night

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kUxnF6jHKQ

Many of the local entertainers are now performing in different venues around town, restaurants, bars...  Most of them have no cover charge, they just ask that you either dine with them our purchase drinks.  I had a lovely locally brewed Beer and DH and his dear dear friend had Plantation Iced Teas.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 17, 2018)

I went out without DH to my all time favorite grocery store, 
Foodland
to get a few essentials as well as some fish 

… note: I've made an executive decision that we would not buy any red meat, it's so expensive here in Hawaii and we can eat that back in Arizona, but not FISH!!!  Eat More_* Fish!!!*_ 


… on the way up the street I stopped into Leonard's Bakery 




Portuguese Malasadas, they're a donut 


… that you wait in line for as they come out of the fryer


… fresh and hot and covered in sugar, 
OH MY GAWD!!! 
We hadn't had any breakfast prior to me going out to the market, so this was a wonderful treat with a fresh, cold glass of local milk


… and then I was so excited that they offered 
a reusable grocery bag... I collect them everywhere we go!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 19, 2018)

We went to our favorite sushi joint, a chain from Japan...
Genki Sushi
they've changed it, dang it!


Now, you place your order via a device similar (if not the same) as an iPad


and your dish(es) come to you via a "Bullet Train"











… this is probably the least plates that we've ever eaten, HA! 
You're charged by the color as well as the amount of plates that you accumulate


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 19, 2018)

Our Home Away From Home

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFTKtZtbXTA&t=5s

I found this apartment about 5 years ago and it's fabulous!!


----------



## Cheryl J (May 19, 2018)

Oh my....what a nice place. And that view from the balcony...


----------



## Addie (May 19, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Addie, I think you meant PCC, the Polynesian Cultural Center and I don't recall there being any "elves" there.
> Also, most of the folks who work there are students at BYU-Hawaii from all over the Globe.  They are LDS young adults who depict Pacific Rim Cultures no matter where they are from, in small "Villages", demonstrating that culture through dance, music, crafts and skills .
> As far as for Olelo Hawaii, that was not something that you heard very often outside of local homes.  Today is a whole different ball game with the Hawaiian language, but that's for another thread.



Thank you for the correction. I couldn't think of the full name. I wore a little green costume and one of my jobs was to greet the visitors. I did try to learn how to make the leis. To no avail. 

My ex went back into court to seek permanent custody of my son. According to him I was working full time and wouldn't have time to take care of him. *Poo was also picking up the language rather fast. As kids are wont to do. "He should only be speaking pure American", according to his father. *

Wrong thing to tell a Native Hawaiian judge. 

Before I left the job, I took Poo there and he spent the whole day wandering around and learned so much. Best decision and action on my part. He has kept his fond memories of the island.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 21, 2018)

[not my picture]

The most recent eruption on the Big Island aka Hawaii Island, 
has made it to the Ocean!
The Vog is so bad that our dining table on the lanai has been covered in volcanic ash and grit


----------



## Addie (May 21, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 30046
> [not my picture]
> 
> The most recent eruption on the Big Island aka Hawaii Island,
> ...



I have been following the eruption. Are you in any danger from the Vog? I would hate to be the one breathing that in. My biggest concern is for the residents of the Big Island. They can't reclaim their land or property. 

I was living in Washington State when Mt. St. Helen erupted. For months we were cleaning and sweeping up the ash that traveled on the wind. It is nasty stuff. Stay safe.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 21, 2018)

Dinner last night



Four different types of Poke
(from the bottom of the plate going clock wise)
Salmon, Ahi, Tako (octopus) and Imitation Krab
with a big mound of Rice in 
the middle, topped with Aloha Shoyu and Furikake
ONO!!


----------



## Addie (May 22, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Dinner last night
> 
> View attachment 30052
> 
> ...



That looks soooo good~
What I love about your posts are the great pictures and we are learning a new language at the same time. Thanks.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 22, 2018)

I don't think I showed you folks this video ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iPUtpvQnqc

This was such a fun night with these ladies from Kobe Japan in the audience ...
I adore Mailani, we make a point to search her out on each of our visits back home.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 22, 2018)

… this may have contributed to the ladies from Kobe having such a good time and getting up to hula for all of us  

GOOD FOR THEM I SAY!!!

The had 3 rounds all-in-all of tropical drinks to my one local draught beer


----------



## Addie (May 22, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I don't think I showed you folks this video ...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iPUtpvQnqc
> 
> ...



I used to take Poo to the Ala Moana Shopping Center on Sundays to see the Hawaiian dancers. Watching that piece, I realized that I still remember the message (or most of it) that the dancers are telling the audience with their hands. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## JustJoel (May 22, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Thank you all for your well wishes
> 
> It has been raining off and on since last night
> 
> ...


I can’t believe I never made the connection! You’re my friend from Kitchen in the Middle of the Desert on Wordpress! Why didn’t I put two and two together til now, I wonder...

Anyway, hi! Looks like you had a really wonderful trip!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 22, 2018)

Lunch out today with an old friend at Nico's Kailua




our old friend's plate lunch of Beef Stew,
Rice (it's under the Stew), Mac Salad and Chow Mein


This is my plate lunch, Pesto Kahuku Shrimp, 
withRrice and `Nalo Greens, topped with Miso Ginger
Housemade dressing



DH's lunch of Chicken Katsu with
Rice and Naked`Nalo Greens 
(he doesn't care for salad dressing so much), 
oh and there's some Chow Mein underneath of his Katsu

I didn't get photos, but for pupu's (appetizers) we had 
Ahi Limu and Furikake Salmon Poke 
and a lovely draught local IPA Beer.
What a wonderful lunch!

I gotta tell you folks about the locally grown produce here in Hawaii
OH MY GOSH!
So good, so sweet, so tender and flavorful.
DH even made a comment that he wasn't too sure why, but all of the fruits and vegetables that we've eaten while we've been home this time is so much better than anything on the mainland.  
Maybe it's the water or the volcanic soil or care given, I don't know but I'm sure happy.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 23, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I gotta tell you folks about the locally grown produce here in Hawaii
> OH MY GOSH!
> So good, so sweet, so tender and flavorful.
> DH even made a comment that he wasn't too sure why, but all of the fruits and vegetables that we've eaten while we've been home this time is so much better than anything on the mainland.
> Maybe it's the water or the volcanic soil or care given, I don't know but I'm sure happy.



I'm so glad you're having such a great time in Hawaii [emoji2] The food and views are incredible.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 23, 2018)

I'm pretty sure I didn't show you folks this one …

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLccAiLIwvk

… just another beautiful day in paradise!!

This is our view, every day, well at least for this month anyways 


edit: I wanted to say that we use to live there at the foot of Diamond Head, 
that group of buildings way off in the distance of the shot there..  It's that last, shorter building.
We had only a studio apartment on the fourth floor, facing out to the busy street of Kalakaua Avenue in Waikiki, just at the edge of the "Gold Coast", where many celebrities have homes.  It was just gorgeous, right on the beach as our back door and Kapiolani Park as our front yard, but we only had one parking stall, so usually I parked on the street--- good luck with that!!!  HA!!


----------



## Kayelle (May 23, 2018)

You're really making me miss Hawaii like crazy Kgirl, and I'm so  glad you're enjoying "home" so much, as well you should. What a great  treat this thread is for all of us! Mahalo!!!

When I was watching the dancing ladies I was hoping to see you dance with them.
Have you danced? How I'd love to see you do that, and have DH film you!


Since  long flights are no longer in my future, this time we will get there  and back home the old fashioned way, by boat.  I can hardly wait for our  anniversary Princess Cruise in November.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 23, 2018)

How exciting KL!!!!  I wish I could come with you guys, we've never done that cruise we've only flown, I look forward to your travel posts.

I neglected the first part of our trip to Oahu...

Day One- 6.5 hr. flight from PHX to HNL --- first stop?
ZIPPY'S !!!!


(sorry that it comes out side ways)
My plate is in the foreground, Chili with Rice and Fried Chicken and of course I must have their Mac Salad!  DH had the Chicken plate with French Fries... very happy 

There's a location just up the street from the apartment, so we went there to have lunch; next to Foodland for provisions and then we met the rental agent at the apartment lobby to the keys from her.


----------



## Souschef (May 23, 2018)

Dear KGirl, As you may know, I am involved with a railroad society here, and am rebuilding a switch engine. I just got an e-mail from Oahu, about the Hawaiian Railroad society. They run trips every Saturday and Sunday. We will be there on a Sunday, and we have been invited to tour the facility.
They also have a switch engine similar to ours.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 23, 2018)

Kgirl....I'm so enjoying your scenery and foodie pics.  Looks like you and the Mister are having a wonderful time!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 24, 2018)

Souschef said:


> Dear KGirl, As you may know, I am involved with a railroad society here, and am rebuilding a switch engine. I just got an e-mail from Oahu, about the Hawaiian Railroad society. They run trips every Saturday and Sunday. We will be there on a Sunday, and we have been invited to tour the facility.
> They also have a switch engine similar to ours.



SC, isn't that funny!
This past Saturday, DH and I went out with our old friend and were in that same area (our friend lives in Ewa).  We passed by the "Train Depot" and DH made mention of it that we should look it up.
I hope you folks are going on the "Ice Cream Train". 
Trains were very important to the plantations here in Hawaii, on all of the Islands.  
My Great Grandfather was the engineer in Hamakua on the Big Island...
I'm so excited for you and KL that you'll be coming back to Hawaii!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 24, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> Kgirl....I'm so enjoying your scenery and foodie pics.  Looks like you and the Mister are having a wonderful time!



Mahalo, thank you Cheryl, I'm so happy that you're coming along for the ride with us.
I've got loads more


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 24, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gP4RHDjt0XM&t=2s

One Saturday, it was not such a nice day and we were in the apartment for the morning.  DH was on his tablet doing some sort of something or another and I was sitting on the lanai, when I heard Tahitian music.  
I leaned over only to discover there was some goings-on next door, hmmm.
I grab the keys and said, I'll be right back".

(and yes Kayelle, I do know how to dance Hula and Tahitian, it's just been a while)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maEERBFP3c0&t=180s

[fast forward the above video to about the 2 to 3 minute mark, although the first 2-3 minutes are a very fine example of drum work]


----------



## caseydog (May 24, 2018)

Souschef said:


> Dear KGirl, As you may know, I am involved with a railroad society here, and am rebuilding a switch engine. I just got an e-mail from Oahu, about the Hawaiian Railroad society. They run trips every Saturday and Sunday. We will be there on a Sunday, and we have been invited to tour the facility.
> They also have a switch engine similar to ours.



Hey SC, I am in Huron, SD right now, and there is an actual working Roundhouse here. I got a brief look at it today -- sorry, no pictures. I saw it after a 12-hour work day taking pictures, so I didn't even think about it. I'm sure there are plenty of pictures of it online. 

I'm not into trains, but it was pretty cool. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 24, 2018)

We stayed in tonight to enjoy the rain floating through

… very cool to sit here on the lanai and watch the gentle cool rain

then let's talk dinner, shall we?



I made Tonkatsu - Japanese style Pork Cutlets with Panko, that I shallow fried to GBD (golden brown and de-li-cious) along with some fried saimin (noodles) and my quick cucumber kim chee, made with local Japanese Cucumbers, YUM!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 25, 2018)

Lunch at Shirokiya Japan Village Walk




It really does look and feel like a small village with food stalls and alleyways between them.  You can wander around, check all of the different dishes and even get a draught Beer for $1 !!


DH was overwhelmed by the multitude of choices that I suggested that he park himself where the AC was cracked up to turbo speed. 
It's been difficult for us to acclimate to the much higher humidity as well as sky high dew point here on Oahu.  
I make sure to have copious amounts of paper towels for him to mop his head and neck, poor thing.  
Me, I'm ok thanks  

Anyways, I took a quick tour around the grounds and found a tray to fill with our bounty for lunch.
We shared (starting from the bottom of the above photo and working clock wise) Kappa Maki Sushi, Mochiko Chicken, Chicken Katsu Plate Lunch, Shrimp Tempura.  Oh and don't forget that draught Kirin Beer


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 25, 2018)

I can tell how happy you are to be home in every one of your posts, *K-Girl*. So happy for you! And so happy about $1 beer! Woot! Not a bad deal, eh? This juror is still out on the "little village" though. To me, it looks a lot like an outdoor mall with a really nice food court.  Guess you gotta be there. Enjoy!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 25, 2018)

*CG*, Shirokiya's is in Ala Moana Shopping Center, one of the largest shopping centers in the USA and THE largest open air mall in the world--- oh my, howz that... 
The Japan Village Walk is inside of Shirokiya's, you see folks lined up in que in the video for the first day it opened, it was a real big deal.  They had closed down for a year while they moved and the Mall itself was being reno'd.
Ala Moana now looks nothing like how we used to know it, it's all super High End stores that locals just window shop in and then go to eat somewhere in the Mall.  But they did do a beautiful with the reno, even DH commented on how nice it is now.  The average shopper in the Ala Moana stores are the Japanese and Chinese, they LOVE Hawaii and like to spend all of their money here, which is great for the local economy.

Oh and *CG*, yes, we are both very happy and enjoying being HOME!  Mahalo sistah!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 25, 2018)

Little by little, since we arrived in Honolulu, 
both DH and my arthritis pain has gone 
through the roof !!!  
This morning it is exceptionally bad and I
started to wonder ... could it be the high humidity? 
DH thinks not, "it's hot here, why would that be the cause?"

WELL!

"Joint Pain Fact: Dry, warm weather helps relieve joint pain. According to Dr. McQuillan, arthritis patients feel an uncomfortable pressure in their joints on days of high humidity and low barometric pressure, especially just before a storm. A drier climate means a minimum of pressure."
[Every Day Health .com]

Harumph-so there!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 27, 2018)

It's graduation season here on Oahu, not for only the University but also the High Schools.  We like to give leis for all sorts of occasions, but especially at graduation.  I'll have to look for the photo of myself when I graduated High School, I had leis that went all the up to my nose and then along each arm...

This is how much we love our leis:



We make them from all kinds of things, not just flowers...
Spam® and Diamond Bakery Soda Crackers



… and Gummy Worms!  I had to laugh out loud when I saw this... the gals that were setting this display up turned around and laugh too when I said, "Geez, we'll make a lei out of anything, yeah?"

I couldn't find them the other day, but we also us mini bottles of different booze!


----------



## caseydog (May 27, 2018)

Hawaiians sure do like to get leid.  

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 27, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Hawaiians sure do like to get leid.
> 
> CD



Why yes, yes we do Casey, and give leis to others


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 27, 2018)

In Haleiwa, on the Island of Oahu, in the State of Hawaii
there is a small Shave Ice place that has been there 
since 1951 Matsumoto's Shave Ice.
On each of our visits back home, we make the trek out the North Shore
for Shave Ice... you'll notice that we don't call it Shaved Ice 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CQrK0hkX_Q



For me, it's gotta be Rainbow Flavored, strawberry, lemon and pineapple
with a scoop of Vanilla Ice Cream and Azuki Beans, MMM, ONO!! 

DH was brave this time and actually had the Ice Cream in the bottom of his Lychee Flavored Shave Ice, not bad btw


----------



## TATTRAT (May 28, 2018)

Enjoy!

The fireworks are every Friday at the Hilton Hawaiian village, the first week I lived at Discovery Bay, it scared the crap out of me!

The gentle  rain, maka showers, my crew used to call pineapple juice. It was a refreshing part of the day, that's for sure.

Have some garlic chicken and pupus at Chart House for me! Also, coco curry house ichibana, up on McCully, SO GOOD!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 28, 2018)

TATTRAT said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> The fireworks are every Friday at the Hilton Hawaiian village, the first week I lived at Discovery Bay, it scared the crap out of me!
> 
> ...



Aloha Tat!
Funny, we went over to the "village" this past Friday to watch the fireworks as well go listen to music at the Tapa Bar.
The video that I took while sitting on the beach, watching the fireworks came out crumby, dang it!

And funny #2, we had just been talking with a couple from Arizona who asked us where they should go eat, somewhere around the village and at the place that we both blurted out, Chart House! 

AND I had no idea that the Curry House was still around!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 29, 2018)

Lunch with Our Old Friend --- Japanese Food today ---
Restaurant Kunio 



We started with Kirin Ichiban


along with some sushi


… and one more sushi to start out


Katsu and Shoyu butterfish bento box


Shrimp Tempura and Yakitori bento box


Nabeyaki udon

*burp*
we all walked away from the table STUFFED!!!
DH and Old Friend sat on the bench outside for a while to chat and digest while I went next door to do some shopping (we don't have a Party City in Arizona, dang it !) … what a wonderful afternoon 
We all said that we really won't need dinner 


**Author's Note : You'll notice Old Friend's forearms in the background of some of these photos.  As a Native Hawaiian, traditional tattooing is a privilege that is earned, and boy has he ever earned his.  Each tattoo has a meaning and story to them.  Not only Hawaiian Men have traditional tattoos, women do as well.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 2, 2018)

This is my DH's souvenir he brought back from Hawaii
A replica Koa Outrigger Canoe
GORGEOUS isn't it ?




We stood there and looked at for, oh I dunno, maybe 5 minutes when the shop's manager came over, "Can I help you with something?"
DH: Yes, is this the REAL price of this canoe?
Manager: Why yes it is
DH: Is this REAL Koa wood?
Manager: Yes, it is but I can call the owner who knows the craftsmen personally to verify that...
.
.
.
(a few minutes later)
.
.
.
Manager: Yes, Mister So-and-so will send you certification of authenticity if you like
DH: Well, I need to think about this, it's not cheap, but it sure is a deal for REAL Koa wood
.
.
.
All this time I hung back to give him his space to chat and decide on his purchase, so was another gentleman, whom I overheard whisper to his wife, "If this guy doesn't buy it, _I WILL_!" 

HMMM
So I stepped up to the gal as DH started to walk away to think about it and I  drilled her with more questions, not allowing Mister Vulture to swoop in 
.
.
.
WE GOT IT!!!
Now, getting this home was a whole other bag of snakes !!! 
The shop has stopped shipping ANY of their sales because of the liability.  The different shipping companies have damaged far too many pieces of art work for them to continue to do so.
But being the resourceful person that I am, I went to the discount store to buy a hard-sided carry-on bag for the airplane ride home, along with a big bag of Styrofoam peanuts and loads of bubble wrap to secure the canoe farther.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 2, 2018)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 2, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That is beautiful.



Isn't it *PF*? 
I was so nervous the entire plane ride back to AZ until we got home and I opened up the case and unwrapped all of the piece, all the while holding my breathe.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 3, 2018)

It's just gorgeous Kgirl, and belongs in your Arizona home!! 



I'd love to see more pictures of it from other angles..on maybe a solid tablecloth?  How big is it?


----------



## buckytom (Jun 3, 2018)

Very cool. I've been working on designing an outrigger for my aluminum canoe.

K-girl, you totally need to photoshop pics of you and Mr. girl (that doesn't sound right) with paddles into the canoe.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 3, 2018)

I don't think I shared about the fantastic farmer's market that I went to every Saturday, did I? 
KCC Farmer's Market is da bomb!! 

Oh my gravy all over my two scoop rice (that's OMG! in my world)!!

(Part one, only because I can only fit 15 photos per post  )


… this is at 730am, when they first opened


you can not only find food, but absolutely beautiful orchids too ...






any sort of fruit or veg, you can get here, and it's GOOD!










Japanese Cucumbers are SO very different from English Cucumbers, we ate these every, single day that we were in Hawaii!!!










this photo didn't come out great, but there was this nice older lady selling Butter Mochi and a very small stand, YUM!!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 3, 2018)

Part two of the KCC Farmer's Market …


… there's a Shrimp Farm out in Kahuku and a friend of mine started, oh my, maybe 30 years ago I think, and they are HUGE and delicious !!


and these Green Onions, MAN! Huge ...


My favorite Bahn mi shop now sells their breads, this sausage in pastry dough was a great grab-n-go breakfast


… and their bread was fabulous with dinner!


(from the bottom going clockwise)
local apple banana, mango, honey tangerine, local papaya, more Japanese cucumber and Chinese Peas (Snow Peas), oh I forgot the Kamuela (the Big Island) tomatoes that DH said were the best he's ever had... OH MY!!!


Add in some of the local fish and poke and we were feed well


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 3, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> It's just gorgeous Kgirl, and belongs in your Arizona home!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see more pictures of it from other angles..on maybe a solid tablecloth?  How big is it?



Kayelle, the canoe is 26"h x 12"w x 20"l … my camera is charging back up and I'll more photos for you later... 




buckytom said:


> Very cool. I've been working on designing an outrigger for my aluminum canoe.
> 
> K-girl, you totally need to photoshop pics of you and Mr. girl (that doesn't sound right) with paddles into the canoe.



What a great idea BT!  I told DH what you said, he laughed and said that we should!!


----------



## Souschef (Jun 3, 2018)

Dear KGirl,
 Here is a picture of the canoe we bought on Kauai at Kilohana Ranch as it looked like us after our canoe trip LOL
Your story about packing reminded us of the chicken we brought back from South America. Fortunately we did have bubble wrap.


----------



## Souschef (Jun 4, 2018)

Dear KGirl, I could not find this photo fast enough to include it in my post. This picture was taken at the Museum in Auckland. Your little canoe is a perfect replica!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 4, 2018)

WOW SC, that's awesome! 
Isn't it amazing how alike many of the indigence peoples are?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 4, 2018)

Beautiful canoe, *K-Girl*. (Yours are neat, too, *Souschef*.) It should provide DH with many hours of happy mental sailing.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 4, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> WOW SC, that's awesome!
> Isn't it amazing how alike many of the indigence peoples are?




Certainly the Polynesian people are all interconnected. We are so fortunate to have traveled much of the South Pacific, and it holds so many wonderful memories for us.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 4, 2018)

Souschef said:


> Your story about packing reminded us of the chicken we brought back from South America. Fortunately we did have bubble wrap.



And the chicken was OK afterwards? I'd figure a chicken could make easy work of bubble wrap. Just a-peckin' here and there..

Maybe my wife is right. Maybe we CAN bubble wrap our son and send him out into the world, and he'll be ok.

Nevermind.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 4, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Beautiful canoe, *K-Girl*. (Yours are neat, too, *Souschef*.) It should provide DH with many hours of happy mental sailing.



Many mahalos *CG*, yes, DH will sit on the sofa in the living room and simply stare at it and make comments:"look at that will ya, that's somethin "



Kayelle said:


> Certainly the Polynesian people are all interconnected. We are so fortunate to have traveled much of the South Pacific, and it holds so many wonderful memories for us.



*K*, ya know I look at photos of my Grandfather and then at other folks, even Inuit peoples and wow, that's what we look like too...



buckytom said:


> And the chicken was OK afterwards? I'd figure a chicken could make easy work of bubble wrap. Just a-peckin' here and there..
> 
> Maybe my wife is right. Maybe we CAN bubble wrap our son and send him out into the world, and he'll be ok.
> 
> Nevermind.



*BT*, I'd like photos please of your boy wrapped up !!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 4, 2018)

It just so happens that I found this article on FB:

https://www.hawaiimagazine.com/content/32-gotta-eat-hawaii-grinds


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 4, 2018)

I was dreaming of Hawaiian Food long before we went to Honolulu!
We went over to Young's Fish Market in Kalihi, our favorite for Hawaiian


we shared all of this and had plenty leftover for dinner


Pipikaula, think Beef Jerky only WAY better!


Opihi, limpets, raw


My fave, Squid Luau, DH can't eat this-Squid and Taro leaves cooked in coconut milk, MMM! ONO!  He said he likes it, but he knows two bites will do him in, allergic


I always request day old Poi and Hawaiian Rock Salt, it has real flavor as apposed to fresh Poi, kinda bland--- which is why folks feel that it tastes like library paste--- try old Poi and Salt!


Pork Lau Lau-these puppies have got to weigh in at 3 pounds, easy.
They make theirs with a fantastic ratio of meat to Taro leaves, then steam them to perfection--- I was going to bring some home, but DH vetoed that idea


Opihi, but I just can't eat Escargot 


Young's tag line "Wow Lau Lau" `cuz theirs really is the best!

Ya know, some dishes I've learned how to make, such as Kalua Pork and Lomi Lomi Salmon (I have a recipe for Pipikaula, haven't tried it), but this other stuff, no can do braddahs and sistahs--- gotta go Young's!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 5, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 30183
> Opihi, but I just can't eat Escargot
> ...



I was looking this post over and ya know, I started to think about my younger sister who moved away from Hawaii LONG before I did... she loves opihi, but would take her thumb nail and squeeze out the stomach of the opihi and eat the mussel only... just a thought that came to me ...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 5, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> It just so happens that I found this article on FB:
> 
> https://www.hawaiimagazine.com/content/32-gotta-eat-hawaii-grinds



... wait, hang on, I found this one on twitter ...

https://www.hawaiimagazine.com/content/9-hot-dining-spots-waikiki-and-what-order


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 5, 2018)

Maybe it's just me, but it seemed as though all
of the Banyan and Monkeypod trees
were much bigger than when we were here last, 
three years ago






sorry this one came out sideways ...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 5, 2018)

Many of our evenings were spent having dinner on our lanai,
mostly fish of some sort and maybe some tidbits leftover
from lunch out...

Above is DH's plate (the second photo) of 
Mussel Poke, Ahi Hawaiian Style Poke (with inamona-kukui nut),
Kalua Pig, Lomi Lomi Salmon, and Japanese Cucumber quick Kim Chee 

My plate is only different as I don't have Mussel or Ahi, 
but Garlic Shrimp Poke


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 6, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> How exciting KL!!!!  I wish I could come with you guys, we've never done that cruise we've only flown, I look forward to your travel posts.
> 
> I neglected the first part of our trip to Oahu...
> 
> ...



I wanted to share this article with you all ...

https://www.bonappetit.com/story/hawaii-zippys-spam


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 6, 2018)

... and I was ablr to turn this photo on my other laptop!!
YAY!


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 6, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ... and I was ablr to turn this photo on my other laptop!!
> YAY!
> 
> View attachment 30209


 Delicious, as are all your food experience photos... 
Ross


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 6, 2018)

Really enjoying your food and nature pics, kgirl!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 6, 2018)

Those croissants from the Farmer's Market made for a wonderful breakfast!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 6, 2018)

Now that I can "fix" sideways photos on my _old_ laptop ...



... this is Bob
it was Bob's 95th birhtday
Bob joined all of us as the Kani Ka Pila Grille
Bob graced us all with his hula

You go Bob!!
God Bless You Bob


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 7, 2018)

Side Street Inn on the strip (Kapahulu avenue)
… broke da mouth ono kine food!!
We went here with our old friend, he introduced us to this great place.  You order and eat family style, which you find a lot of places here in Hawaii, we ate... 




Katsu


Pulehu Short Ribs


Teriyaki Beef


Lup Chong (Chinese Sausage) Fried Rice


Pan Fried Pork Chop


… and we all shared an order of Peanut Butter Crunch for dessert

*burp*

We had enough leftover so that each household took home a Styrofoam box FULL of food!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 12, 2018)

Continued:

The main reason why my dearest darling dashing debonair dog-gone-gorgeous husband and I came to Oahu Hawaii to begin with this time is …
to celebrate our 25th Wedding Anniversary.

We were married in a small, quaint courtyard at the Bishop Museum.
We had our reception right there as well with the most simple, delicious cake.
It took me awhile, but I found that same bakery and ordered a smaller version of our Wedding Cake for just the two of us to enjoy out on the lanai of this great apartment that we've rented for the month.







It's a flourless Chocolate Cake with a Raspberry filling and Chocolate Ganache Icing.
The original bakery, Mary Catherine's sold lock-stock-and-barrel to Cake Works,  They have kept all of the recipes, as well as equipment and employees of Mary Catherine's and I was so pleased to find them.
It's really a delicious cake.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 12, 2018)

Our Old Friend introduced us to Pieology, we'd never heard of it before, but then we live in Cowboy-ville 









We all ordered thick crust with different toppings.
Interesting concept, very similar to MOD Pizza, but WAY better in taste!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 12, 2018)

Beautiful foodie pics as always Kgirl, and a *very* happy belated 25th anniversary to both of you!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 12, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Side Street Inn on the strip (Kapahulu avenue)
> … broke da mouth ono kine food!!
> We went here with our old friend, he introduced us to this great place.  You order and eat family style, which you find a lot of places here in Hawaii, we ate...
> 
> We had enough leftover so that each household took home a Styrofoam box FULL of food!!



Side Street is one of my all time faves. The pork Chop is death row last meal kinda good!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 13, 2018)

TATTRAT said:


> Side Street is one of my all time faves. The pork Chop is death row last meal kinda good!



Aloha Tat!
Funny, ua'know both DH and I mentioned that our Pork Chop at Side Street was REAL dry, over done for sure.  Even my Mother said that's her fave too...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 13, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> Beautiful foodie pics as always Kgirl, and a *very* happy belated 25th anniversary to both of you!



Big Mahalos (thanks) Cheryl!
Our big day isn't til September ... we love May in Honolulu, so we chose to celebrate a bit early, but close enough, right?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 13, 2018)

Round Two of Rainbow Drive In on Kapahulu Avenue (there's now a second location in Kalihi) with our Old Friend again, after he was done playing Golf at the Ala Wai Golf Course, right across the street!


you gotta have a slush float!


brain freeze!


DH's plate, Boneless Chicken Cutlet with Gravy (I was shocked he asked for that ) with 2 scoop rice


Old Friend's plate, Boneless Chicken with Teri Sauce all over,Rice and Mac Salad too please 


This was all ME! Loco Moco, over easy egg please


DH was so smart, he asked for his Mac Salad on the side, for ME!!! 

Mahalo, thank you husband


----------



## Rascal (Jun 13, 2018)

Id swap places in a heartbeat. Been there a few times, loved it.

Russ


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 15, 2018)

Our last night in Honolulu, we decided to go to the
New International Market Place.
WOW!
Has it changed










No, we didn't have this as our rent-a-car





The International Market Place 
has a very interesting story behind it...



We had dinner at Flour & Barley Brick Oven Pizza
We shared a cheese Pizza and a Caesar Salad 
It was just okay


Our last stop as we headed out to the airport 
the next morning was Zippy's.
I had to get just one more fix before we left.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 15, 2018)

As our goodbye to Hawaii, for now, 
I wanted to share a before and after
of our view for the past month.


Both DH and I commented on how GREEN
Diamond Head was, that we had NEVER, EVER
seen it like this before. 
Granted, the State of Hawaii in general had epoch 
rain fall just two weeks prior to our arrival


... there wasn't nearly enough rain to keep
everything as green, but still beautiful 

ALOHA OE!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 15, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrhAuEeyCao


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 15, 2018)

Wonderful foodie pics, and the before/after of the mountain, kgirl!  A noticeable difference in the greenery, for sure.


----------



## Addie (Jun 16, 2018)

Of all the Hawaiian music I listen to while living there, this was my ultimate favorite song. I made a tape of it and it played it over and over on both sides of the tape and learned all the words. The sad part was that it is a good bye song.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 9, 2018)

Okay, so I said that I brought some things back from Hawaii that I was REAL excited about...
I finally made the Zippy's Fried Chicken!
https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthedesert.wordpress.com/2018/08/08/its-been-awhile-hasnt-it/


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 9, 2018)

I could go for a surf pack right now, ugh I miss Zippys!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 9, 2018)

TATTRAT said:


> I could go for a surf pack right now, ugh I miss Zippys!



Tat, I can make you one  now that I have the Fried Chicken Mix, it's spot on, I mean it!!


----------

